# Sage Dual Boiler Spares



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

As usual (sigh!) Sage are out of stock of spares. Any suggestions? Also is it worth upgrading the shower screen and plate to IMS? Thanks...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I suspect the lack of spares and length of time like that is covid related. I use the IMS fine woven screen. I feel it helps keep grinds out of the machine. Shower plate - no idea, I would have thought that was Sage specific and probably broken due to tightening the screen fixing screw up way way more than is needed. The screw needs to do little more than hold the stuff in place. Small fraction of a turn once the screw firms up.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Breville-BES900XL-BES920XL-BES980XL-Precision/dp/B07P8JYXD5/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2CUKTLF1COMF0&dchild=1&keywords=sage+dual+boiler+parts&qid=1620926736&sprefix=sage+dual+boiler%2Caps%2C166&sr=8-1

What do you think?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It should be ok but Sage bits are cheaper - if they had them. They seem to be a bit finicky / ultra careful about what drinking water comes into contact with but a moulded shower plate will work out cheaper long term once the tooling is paid for. I'd go for it if I had to. The right type of brass should be ok. Very hot water can cause dezincification but that needs rather high temperatures - sort of thing that might happen in a steam boiler. Odd bit of info - people who make model steam trains have to use bronze especially if below the tank water level. No zinc.

I really do wonder about screw tightening though. The sealing is formed by the portafilter pressing against the group head seal. The screw has little to do with it.

 On the other hand mine might break tomorrow. Some one had one break not long after I bought mine so bought a spare just in case and then wondered how they do break. I also have a spare seal. The one in it is at least 3 years old and still fine. I had a bit of a leak recently - some how I got a clump of grinds on the seal.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Yeh.. well Sage do themselves no favours by being out of stock of everything half the time...I agree about screw tightening - many high end machines don't have a screw at all..


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's curious when I have wanted something it's been there. Covid has messed up supplies of all sorts of things. May be the problem but when they run out I have noticed it can be a couple of weeks to restock. I suspect it's down to Sage UK but it has been mentioned that the various country outlets are currently in the same situation.

There are clearly some dealers on Amazon that seem to be taking advantage price wise but an item like this one will always be pricey as seen as an upgrade.


----------

